# Jon Boling – You will be missed



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

We lost an amazing river friend Sunday on the Middle Fork of the Salmon. Big heart, love of the river, incredible sense of humor, love of his alma mater, appreciation for the best in beer, all around great guy that was welcome on every river trip.

JB was there the first day I put my raft in the water and we have shared many river miles since. I already miss my friend terribly. 

My heart goes out to his love, Karen, and his family during this difficult time.

He was known as OleMissBoater here on MB.


----------



## princessneedahug (Oct 1, 2009)

In the words of JB, feeling "Heavier Than I Look", after hearing the news. You were there for my first multiday trip (Lodore). Thanks for making me laugh so hard, I forgot to be nervous!!


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

RIP Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Badazws6 (Mar 4, 2007)

Love you man, you will be missed.


----------



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

JB,


So much I want to say, but still processing your loss. You taught me its ok to love all your friends as deeply as I do. I will miss your late night texts telling me, "I love you and I'm not afraid to say it!" I will miss your coaching at the oars. I will miss your constant "cat-calls" from the eddy-lines jokingly calling to me saying, "YER DOIN IT WRONG!!" I will miss our long fire chats and your vm's saying, "ITS JJJJJJJJJJJJJAYY BEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!" I will miss how positive you always were and your beer drinking abilities. Most of all, I will miss you on the Grand Canyon this fall. I love you. You will always be with me at the oars and on the water. Thank you for the years we had. Thank you for your friendship with Bart. Simply put....thank you....for you, my friend.

-Patty Pinkham



_Memorial services are being planned for late next week in BV as well as a memorial fund for his family and loved ones . More details to follow for his friends._


----------



## pbell (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow. I wish I had the pleasure of boating with Jon. I'm so sorry to hear about what happened.

Pete


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2006)

To my Colorado River Family that knew him best and certainly to his family, my thoughts and prayers are with you.

I only met JB briefly before moving up here...and sure wish I could have spent some time on the water with him. Sounds like the man had a sense of humor and an enormous heart...second to none.

An amazing river family member lost too soon.


----------



## leery (May 16, 2005)

*Jay Beeee*

JB was an amazing friend. He came by the Friday before he launched and we caught up on the back porch. It was good to see him excited about this trip. 

Wish I could come up with more to say about such a wonderful guy. 

Keep his family and Karen in yor thoughts. Their hell is unimaginable. Plus, they are trying to stay sane and arrange a funeral.


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Condolences to the family and his wife. What a sad time for them now. Never met JB in person but sounds like he was a true river bro. RIP JB


----------



## Boater.Bryan (May 9, 2011)

*My friend Jon Boling*

JB and I met through working in the beer industry and became great friends because of rafting and our shared love of rivers. Throughout our friendship I was constantly cracking up at JB's dry one liners and awesome sense of humor. I was lucky enough not only to be JB's friend but also his co-worker. Whether it was adventures at work, trying new beers or him showing me (a NC river kayaker) the wonders of the multi-day, out west rafting trip, I always had an amazing experience and gained memories I will cherish forever. Getting drive around CO with an awesome friend like JB and sell beer will be an experience I will never forget. JB, I love you and I will always miss you friend.


----------



## leery (May 16, 2005)

*Memory*

We did an overnight bachelor party on browns last year with 2 boats, 14 dudes and a keg of beer. * You should have seen how loaded we were. Talk about a shit show.

JB would bring BBQ from his friends restaurant on almost every trip.


----------



## imaFlipper (May 1, 2006)

JB. One of the sweetest men I've had the pleasure of knowing. From the first day I met him his hugs for friends were filled with so much love. I remember a night of camping just before we launched on Westwater. He had this voice he used that left Patty and I rolling with laughter all night. I can still hear that voice like he is standing right next to me. I never wanted a trip to end with JB, he was so much fun to be around. We were lucky to have him in our lives. Much love my friend.


----------



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

JB and Morgan Dog are having one heck of a reunion right now, that's for sure!


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

My condolences. Never met JB, but he sounds like the kind of person we all could take several lessons in life from. From what has been said here that would include a mix of a river loving, uplifting, comedian, boating coach, beer connoisseur, and probably many more great things. Hell he sounds like the kind of guy I'd like to be more like.

If his family is in need of anything, please let us(MTN Buzzards) know. I don't know if his wife was in to boating, but once she's ok with it all I know my wife and I would gladly help with getting her back out on the water.

My regards.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

I only knew JB through emails exchanged but still feel the loss of a friend. 

It may be hard, but I would love to put a face to my online friend. Having never met it would be great to see the smile that cracked the joke. Anyone have a picture they could share?

JB - Wish we could have boated together buddy. 

Condolences to all his many friends and family.


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

RIP and warmest wishes to his friends and family. 

I was looking at his profile, for a picture. I only knew him as olemissboater, and he seemed like the kind of guy I'd have for friend. He sure was excited for the trip.


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

JB and Morgan on the Dolores in April 2008... first trip for me at the oars. He was a great coach! I did let him row a little bit


----------



## smurfyfresh (Jun 6, 2012)

JB was the first person that introduced me to the river and taught me to love and respect it. He had a great sense of humor and it was always a pleasure to sit and have a beer with. One of a kind and will be greatly missed. Cheers my friend. I know Morgan is happy to see you.


----------



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

JB - second from left in top row. Yampa 2011.


----------



## Dave H (Jun 6, 2012)

JB enriched so many people's lives with his genuine soul, wit, and compassion for anyone or anything in need. I am honored he called me a friend and I miss everything about him. Love you brother.


----------



## scottw (Feb 19, 2007)

I met JB on the Dolores in 08 & had the pleasure of sharing many rivers & beers with him. He was great guy & I'll miss his smile & sense of humor. It's still hard to believe he's gone. My condolences to Karen & his family. He was loved by many! Rest in peace, Buddy.

Here's a few pics.
1. JB setting up for Warm Springs on the Yampa.
2. Enjoying a cold one at camp on Lodore.
3. Guiding down Browns on the Ark.


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

RIP OleMissBoater


----------



## wheretheriverflows (Mar 4, 2010)

yesimapirate said:


> My condolences. Never met JB, but he sounds like the kind of person we all could take several lessons in life from. From what has been said here that would include a mix of a river loving, uplifting, comedian, boating coach, beer connoisseur, and probably many more great things. Hell he sounds like the kind of guy I'd like to be more like.
> 
> If his family is in need of anything, please let us(MTN Buzzards) know. I don't know if his wife was in to boating, but once she's ok with it all I know my wife and I would gladly help with getting her back out on the water.
> 
> My regards.


 
Indeed - my thoughts exactly. I sometimes feel goofy being the guy that tells his friends and family all the time how much I love em - now I know that its the best thing to do...since I want to make sure to tell them before I dont have the chance to tell them anymore. My sympathy for the family and friends of JB.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

I never met JB, some people are just born for the river. RIP.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Terrible. Looks like the guy was livin the life. Good vibes to the Misses OleMiss and his family. Hang in there.

RIP OleMissBoater


----------



## KPUMP (Jun 6, 2012)

*Jonathan Viktor Boling*

I'm going to keep this short for now but I wanted to thank everyone for the wonderful words. JB was the love of my life and the kindest soul you will meet. He loved his friends, his family, beer, his dogs, and he loved me with the biggest love I have ever known. He would often tell me out of nowhere that he loved me without pause and without regard for who was around. My heart hurts more than I can explain but I am comforted in these times to know that he was loved by so many and his true spirit was revealed to many. Please keep his family and myself in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## kclowe (May 25, 2004)

*I'll miss your smiling face, JB.*

I am still processing all of this and I'm not sure how to express how I feel. JB, you will be dearly missed. You always had a smile and encouragement when I got freaked out at the oars or I was having a bad day. Even though you told me I was doing it wrong, I knew you were trying to make me laugh. I left work early today because I didn't know what else to do, so I'm going to do what you would have told me to do. I'm going to sit in the sun and have a beer 'cause it will all work out. Here's to you JB. Give Morgan dog a big hug for me. RIP my friend.

Kim


----------



## KPUMP (Jun 6, 2012)

Dave H said:


> JB enriched so many people's lives with his genuine soul, wit, and compassion for anyone or anything in need. I am honored he called me a friend and I miss everything about him. Love you brother.


He loved you very much Dave Hall and could never stop talking about what a good friend you are and how you could bring him to tears laughing. So glad we got to experience Cinco de Davio with you. We have a rough road ahead but I appreciate your support to make it through.

This is my favorite picture ever of him. Can you please find out who took the picture of him so i can get it emailed and some copies made for his family? I think they would really like it.


----------



## GoodmanHD (Jun 6, 2012)

*My friend Jon Victor Boling*

My name is Geoff Goodman. Jon Boling is my best friend. I am writing this in tears right now. After several invites, I am ashamed to say that I've never been rafting with my best friend. Some way or another, "life" always got in the way. Jon lived for it and I never got to share it with him. I'll never forget when I taught him my greatest love; Harley Davidson. The first time Jon rode my bike he literally screamed with enjoyment as I led him down the road from another bike. I'll never forget that day. I'll also never forget when he dropped it that day either! Ha! Jon was truly a great guy and the best friend. I'll always cherish the times we had together even though he was an Ole Miss fan! I'm glad to see that he touched so many lives and ask that y'all always remember him because y'all meant the world to him! Hotty Toddy, Dutch Bar Jonny! Long may you run, old friend.


----------



## Stonewalker (Oct 7, 2006)

What a good man JB was with a heart of gold! Karen and family my heart breaks for you I wish I knew how to ease your pain...you are in my prayers! I can still hear Jon saying, "Your doing it wrong!" or talking about the river with his word "The Rio". I only knew Jon for a few years but this man could make you laugh until your gut hurt.

One the best laughs I had with him was re-living the 3 naked fat guys fight story near the hot springs on the Locsaw, a few years ago. When it happend this was not funny but talking about afterward, with him, we laughed our asses off. It is amazing how the stupid crap we did brings the biggest smile to your face when looking back. We all know that Jon and Morgan are having a great time now. 

Rest in Peace Brother you will be missed...and I will start using your "Rio" word when taking about the river!

-Bill Ballou


----------



## Dave H (Jun 6, 2012)

KPUMP said:


> He loved you very much Dave Hall and could never stop talking about what a good friend you are and how you could bring him to tears laughing. So glad we got to experience Cinco de Davio with you. We have a rough road ahead but I appreciate your support to make it through.
> 
> This is my favorite picture ever of him. Can you please find out who took the picture of him so i can get it emailed and some copies made for his family? I think they would really like it.


We're on it Kpump. We all love you.


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

GoodmanHD said:


> After several invites, I am ashamed to say that I've never been rafting with my best friend. Some way or another, "life" always got in the way. Jon lived for it and I never got to share it with him.


Geoff - You are always welcome on my boat! If you can make it out here, JB's Colorado friends will take care of you. He will be there in spirit and you will be sharing it with him.

We would all love to meet you and share our favorite memories and hear yours around the campfire with a beer... I mean beers!


----------



## AirEms (Jan 16, 2011)

Here's wishing you blue skys, a warm down river breeze, a good dog and cold beer, camp is just around the corner... May Jon's family and friends find comfort and peace...


----------



## leery (May 16, 2005)

Reading these posts certainly helps. I know my rivertrips were better bc JB was there. He made every day special and told his friends he loved them. He was absolutely head over heels for Karen whom he lovingly called KPUMP. yes, it was based on the raft pump and you know we had a few laughs every time we topped off the tubes.

JB made up sayings that everyone picked up over the course of a trip. He could quote the honey badger and trailer park boys at the most appropriate times. His body language and subtle little mannerisms would crack you up. I'm smiling just thinking about this guy. 

He put his beloved black lab, Morgan, down a few months back. JB found Morgan abandoned at a truck stop in Mississippi. He turned him into a river dog and would always adjust the Paco pad for his comfort. When Morgan drooled on our Dutch ovens and shook his slobber all over us he'd say "you're a good boy! Yes you are!". They were a funny pair.

I already miss him so much and can't thank everyone enough. He made my life better and it's obvious he did that for lots of other people.

My heart goes out to KPUMP and his family.


----------



## heliodorus04 (May 31, 2005)

I had the pleasure of boating with him a couple of times.
I'm very sorry to hear of his passing, and my condolences to his friends and family.


----------



## leery (May 16, 2005)

*A video*

I found this video from warm springs. JB took his big banana boat and ran the meat. We dubbed running the meat as the "JB line" for the rest of the trip. I think he was embarrassed bc he was always such a safe boater and prided himself on taking conservative lines.

Other folks on the trip are all on this thread. It was epic running the yampa at 14k. 
Yer doin' it wrong! on Vimeo


----------



## huck_finn (Oct 20, 2010)

I am so sorry for everyone involved and impacted. My condolences to the family on the loss.


----------



## swimteam101 (Jul 1, 2008)

*RIP*

Rest In Peace


----------



## cantskienuf (Dec 10, 2003)

*JB in the eddy - Yampa 2011*


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

I hope all of his friends and family are comforted during these times, I feel a sense of loss as what is the difference between one of my friends, and your friend that you lost? I don't know, but I do know that we are all connected, and sharing the love of life is incredible.

The dog comments bring tears to my eyes, a guy that would accept his dog for all of the dog things that so many others are bothered by. He must have had a heart of gold.

I hope Karen you find solace in all of this, I lost a loved one unexpectedly this past winter and it is horrible. But pain has a season and the season will pass. Best wishes, Laura


----------



## kahenthor (Jun 7, 2012)

Karen, I am a paddler's wife. I am so very sorry for your loss and the loss Jon is to all his friends and family. My husband, son, and friends launched from Boundary Creek just ahead of Jon and his group last Sunday. I received a satellite call, the one nobody wants to get from a river trip, from my husband at 7:30p.m., Utah time. The second I heard his voice I knew something was very wrong. He told me that all members of our party were fine but that there had been 1 or 2 deaths above them and that they, our group, had retrieved the flipped boat. I don't know to what extent our group was involved with this tragedy, but know that many of our friends and loved ones have been praying for ALL the boaters on the trip, Jon, his family, friends and fellow paddlers. I haven't spoken to my husband since that call, last Sunday, but expect him home this Sunday. I know this experience has had an impact on him, but also know that seeing how loved these river guys are will bring him some comfort. Our family continues to pray for peace, strength, comfort, and resolve for you and Jon's family.


----------



## MountainMedic (Apr 24, 2010)

Damn.
JB was a great guy, truely one of a kind. His friends & family are in my thoughts today.


----------



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi Folks,

Jon's funeral with family will be Monday, June 11 in his family in Mississippi. 

We have booked the State Highway Department Theater in Buena Vista for Sun, June 17 at 2pm for JB's Colorado Memorial Service and Reception. Please join us and spread the word. This is the building across the street with CKS with the big garage doors. Address is 402 East Main Street, Buena Vista, CO 81211. 

Also, we have created a memorial fund for JB. We are asking for contributions to cover the costs of the river recovery efforts, the memorial services, flights for the family and plenty more. I know times are tough, but please consider a donation. Anything and everything helps. Please visit any Key Bank branch to make a deposit to the Jon Boling Memorial Fund (be aware of the spelling of his name). 

Much love to all,
Patty

Please pass any and all of this information along to friends of JB.


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Any online donations links? Would love to help.


----------



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

There is no online links for out-of state folks. Sorry. But if you would like to mail a check, you can do so payable to the Jon Boling Memorial Fund. Plenty of time to do so. Mailing address is:

Patty Pinkham
Golden River Sports
806 Washington Ave
Golden, CO 80401


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Rest in peace, Jon.

I never had the pleasure of meeting you, but it sounds like you made a huge impact on the lives of those around you.

We can all learn from you--
Love living life and love those close to you.


----------



## benpetri (Jul 2, 2004)

My condolences to JB's family, friends and all on the river that day. I didn't know him outside the buzz but always enjoyed his posts.


----------



## fireman9500 (Feb 15, 2010)

Rest in peace JB, you were one great dude. Im glad that I got to spend some great days with you. Let Morgan slobber all over whatever dinner he can find.


----------



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi All,

I wanted to post this text from the thank you note I received today from JB's mother Margaret:

"Dear Patty - I received the check from Karen [KPump] from the Memorial Fund. There is no way I could thank everyone who donated so I am writing you. Our family costs were all covered for the trip to Colorado plus some of the funeral expenses. Please send our profound thanks along to those you know who contributed. You ALL hold a special place in our hearts. I see why JB loved you all so much! Sincerely - Margaret"


----------



## treehugger (Jul 29, 2009)

I met Jon about a two weeks before the Salmon Trip. He donated beers to our TL for shoveling the pass to the put in which I picked up and brought to ID for our MF trip. What a nice, cool guy. He will be missed.


----------

